
White House launches tool to report political censorship on social media - mudil
https://whitehouse.typeform.com/to/Jti9QH
======
bediger4000
How is it censorship if a private company does the moderation? We've long been
told that we have freedom of speech, but nobody has to listen, and most
definitely nobody else has to pay for it. There are, of course, exceptions.
Some private entities operate "common carriers" and aren't allowed to moderate
what they carry, but as far as I can tell, twitter, Facebook, etc, are not
common carriers.

The USA got rid of the "fairness doctrine" in broadcasting over just such
issues, as I recall. Why the sudden about face?

This effort to collect complaints seems a little anti-free-market, and a
little like government overreach if the point is to make Twitter and Facebook
and whatever other company carry particular political speech.

~~~
krapp
>Why the sudden about face?

The current narrative by Trump, his supporters and the Republican party is
that all social media sites are controlled by leftist ideologues and
globalists and are currently engaged in a coordinated effort to suppress and
purge Conservative, Christian and Republican speech, because they're terrified
of the threat that he poses to the deep state and the establishment.

There is also a second narrative, put forth by white supremacists and the alt-
right, which attempts to push the Overton Window of normalization on such
views by implying that deplatforming or censoring anyone on the right, however
extreme, hateful or lunatic fringe, should be interpreted as an attack on
mainstream Conservative or Republican politics.

This form, like the wall, is an expression of propaganda and nothing more.

~~~
bediger4000
I agree completely, but I find that if I express less than absolute
doctrinaire capitalist opinions on Hackernews, they get downvoted pretty
rapidly. I am experimenting with posting non-doctrinaire capitalist opinions
as questions about contradictions, like my question above, where I state that
I'm a firm free market capitalist, just confused about why there's a
contradiction in a government or corporation's actions.

------
kposehn
Vouch’d as this is relevant to HN discourse

~~~
75dvtwin
The web form looks like horrible, looks like a prototype of some sort.

Also they should make a version that does not require JavaScript, for this
type of form, this should not be difficult.

I am also not clear, to be honest, what remit/legal framework/ US agency remit
is involved in setting up this kind of complaint collection.

Would this fall be FCC, DOJ or something else?

